# xmms streikt bei web-streams

## bröggle

Hi,

mein xmms mag seit neuesten keine Webstreams mehr.... so wollte ich heute seit langer zeit wieder jamfm hören aber xmms verweigert es einfach.d.h. er fügt es nicht der Playlist hinzu...(der Stream geht aber!)

Also habe ich mir gedacht hmm machenw ir einen remerge... dabei werden folgende warnings ausgespuckt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You should update your `aclocal.m4' by running aclocal.
> 
> autoheader-2.59: WARNING: Using auxiliary files such as `acconfig.h', `config.h.bot'
> ...

 

Aber so richtig hilft mir das auch nciht weiter v.a. da ich nicht weiß wie ich aclocal richtig aufrufen muss und ob das überhaupt was zur sache tut...

oder fehlt mir ein Plugin?Wenn ja welches?

----------

## Mr Faber

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Seit der neuen Version fügt er zwar weiterhin Shoutcasttracks zur Playlist hinzu, logisch, man lädt auch eine herunter, aber er spielt sie nicht ab. Ich habe kein entsprechendes Useflage gefunden, dass fehlen würde, vo allen Dingen, weil es davor einwandfrei funktioniert hat.

cu

Mr Faber

----------

## stream

dazu gibts auch einen bugreport https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85396

----------

## bröggle

hmm 

auszug aus dem Changelog:

```
  13 Mar 2005; Jeremy Huddleston <eradicator@gentoo.org>

  xmms-1.2.10-r13.ebuild:

  Stable sparc, x86. Included more .m4s so it can work with older gettext

  versions properly.
```

hmmm  :Wink:  Könnte wohl oder übel was damit zu tun haben (zumindest bei meinem Problem)

@mr faber: spielt er ab und es kommt kein sound oder spielt er auch nicht ab?

----------

## stream

also bei mir zeigt er die ersten 3 oktette der ip adresse an

es kommt kein sound und er spielt auch nichts ab

----------

## bröggle

hmm blöd.... weiß einer wie man dieses aclocal richtig aufruft ne manpage hat das leider nicht...

----------

## stream

man aclocal: http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/Linux/man1/aclocal.1.html

----------

## Aldo

Bei mir hat da folgendes geholfen:

```
emerge xmms-mpg123
```

Evtl. dann noch bei Audio I/O-Plugins das MAD-MPEG-Decoder-Plugin deaktivieren...

----------

## stream

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Bei mir hat da folgendes geholfen:
> 
> ```
> emerge xmms-mpg123
> ```
> ...

 

danke für den hinweis!

emerge xmms-mpg123 hat bei mir das problem gelöst

----------

## Mr Faber

Danke, bei mir auch. Ich konnte MP3-Dateien ohne dieses Plugin abspielen, deswegen dachte ich, dass es daran nicht liegen könnte.

cu

Mr Faber

----------

## bröggle

hmm, er fügt sie zwar hinzu aber ich beim abspielen sagt er 

"Couldn't look up host <hostname>" 

und in der console steht:

** WARNING **: ctrl_write_packet(): Failed to send data: Bad file descriptor

----------

## bröggle

sorry für den doppelpost, aber da mein anderer tread gesperrt wurde obwohl das thema eigentlich eigenständig ist muss ich wohl oder über hierposten:

Zitat aus anderem Tread:

so jetzt habe ich mal versucht mit aclocal meine aclocal.m4 zu aktualisieren

ergebnis:

#aclocal

aclocal-1.9: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required

Also habe ich mal ein slocate danach gemacht und nicht wirklich etwas brauchbares gefunden...

Wo liegen denn diese Dateien??

</zitat>

----------

## mrsteven

Dieses MAD-Dingens trägt seinen Namen übrigens zurecht, da es ziemlich viele meiner MP3s nicht abspielen will. Mit xmms-mpg123 funktioniert es.

----------

## bröggle

ich habe noch ein weiteres Problem immer wenn ich bei meiner Playlist nach unten scrolle und dann meine Maus über einen titel bewege wechselt er mir das Lied!

(große playlist)

----------

